# Too much filteration???



## jasonfaulk (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi there! 

Im new to this aquarium stuff.... I've got a 26 gallon tall tank and I put a magnum 350 canister filter on it. I just put the fish in yest and they look like they are swimming really hard constantly... Could there be too much circulation?? Thanks for any input


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like it could be pretty turbulent in there! 

Are you using the black plastic diffuser that the magnum came with? 
That helps to spread it out. 
Are you injecting air with the output of clean water? That could really whip it up in there, too. 

How heavily is it planted? 

In any event, you could be OK with only 100 GPH turnover, approx. 4 times the volume of your tank. Now, your turning over about 14 times per hour! 

Get a lot of clean rocks and plants in there and build it up so the fish have a quiet place to relax. Or consider getting a more suitable filter. 
The magnum is running as a chemical filter or a mechanical?

Make sure you have chemical filtration, mechanical filtration, and also biological filtration in place. Do you run a biowheel on the magnum? That would definately diffuse it across the entire tank, while also taking care of the biological filtration. Then your carbon basket wrapped in the blue prefilter would serve as the mechanical and chemical filters. 

Some of this may sound familiar, if not, you might want to pick up a good aquarium book or keep posting here for advice! 

What kind of fish are you keeping in there for now, anyway?
What are you using for a substrate?

Cheers!


----------



## Westwood (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm you said 26 Tall how long is this tank ?
i have 20 longs and there almost 2.5 ft long .

very low so a tall could be narrow or short in length.

what are you using for plants ? how are they holding up ?
Gravel how thick ? Mine us 4 inches at the least. i like Deep beds .

great for planting in and what are the fish ? 

i have a few friends in your area that sell live plants NO snails and also sell off of Aquabid.com Benny is awesome . I live in Florence Smiles Tammy 

Mediahounds Questions are important . also whats the flow rate set on your 350 ?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Deep beds are great for planted tanks. 
I like SeaChem's planted tank mix, Flourite, mixed with some other natural river rock gravel for color and bunkers etc.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 7, 2007)

For certain magnum canisters you can buy flow adjustment valves. Try looking into www.DrsFosterSmith.com.


----------



## Bill M. (Jul 15, 2007)

In my opinion, there can never be too much filtration.... I have a aquaclear 20-30 HOB and a Eheim 2232 canister filter all on my 29 gallon tank... but I did turn the output of the canister down quite a bit.


----------

